# Big Bend Ranch State Park



## rjhiv (Dec 13, 2008)

Got drawn for the archery mule deer hunt. Anyone been. Got any advice?


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

My buddy has been, hunt over water.


----------



## rjhiv (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks red-fin! anyone else got any advice?


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Hunt about 30 miles due north of there, find water sources and you'll find the Muleys , they can be hunted by spot and stalk , they are very curious and will usually stand their while they try to figure out what you are .


----------

